# Top 100 Courses -



## AndyR1 (Nov 25, 2010)

Whilst reviewing this years current list of Top 100 golf courses I was somewhat left with a feeling that many of the courses are becoming very expensive to play. 
Having played golf on and off from the age of 16 (nearly 50 now) I can only pick out two of the top 100 courses that I have had the privilege of playing. Prestwick (43) and Alwoodley (62).
It has always been my ambition to play some of best courses in England and Ireland, however both my son and wife also play golf and this of course makes for a very expensive round. 
I recently played Llanymynech Golf Club with a friend at a cost of Â£25.00 each. We were made extremley welcome and had a wonderful round of golf. 
Its a shame then that the top courses do not cater for the average golfer and offer deals more appropriate and affordable.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 25, 2010)

Many of them are expensive, mainly because of the demand for them. But consider yourself lucky you weren't looking at the top 100 US courses, of which most are private and entirely inaccessible.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Nov 25, 2010)

AndyR1,Welcome to the forum,Tend to agree with you about the green fees,I would love to play some top courses also,  But some of the fees Â£100-Â£150 is out of my price range,could not justify it to HID..


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 25, 2010)

It would be nice if they kept one 4 ball each day at a sensible price, just to give a sniff to the average guy. Unfortunately market forces apply, and they get away with charging silly money. When Â£90+ is viewed as good value the future is bleak.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeh, How do they justify the fees when all you are really doing is playing the course,You take all your own gear,clubs ,balls,shoes,etc,so all you are really doing is hiring the course for a couple of hours,and its there anyway,so why charge so much....


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 26, 2010)

im with the percentage here, for me Â£150 is rediculous for a round of golf.  No matter how great the course is 2/3 rounds at that money would equal a nice short golf break somewhere hot and sunny on medium level courses.

Using some of them top 100 courses, if you had a lads weekend away, Golf friday, Hotel frienday night Golf saturday, Hotel saturday night and a round sunday before driving home, your be looking well into the 600pp price range, sorry but for that id be off to spain/portugal for the same money. Not only that but if me and a pal took the ladies with us, we'd earn megga brownie points and have no worries getting it past them


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 26, 2010)

Using some of them top 100 courses, if you had a lads weekend away, Golf friday, Hotel friday night Golf saturday, Hotel saturday night and a round sunday before driving home, your be looking well into the 600pp price range
		
Click to expand...

You missed out on the trip to Woodhall Spa Geezer.
Play Saturday, meal and accommodation Sat night, full English Sunday morning and another round of golf. Â£138.00 all in.
Bargain


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 26, 2010)

when, where, why.... come on smiffy you know my game, "weekedays no no no, weekends.....oh yes"

i hold you responsible for me missing it,


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 27, 2010)

when, where, why.... come on smiffy you know my game, "weekedays no no no, weekends.....oh yes"

i hold you responsible for me missing it, 

Click to expand...

It's been up in "arrange a game" for months!
Fully subscribed now, with a couple on the reserve list


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 28, 2010)

Bugger.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 30, 2010)

Bugger.
		
Click to expand...

Double bugger when you consider that you have also missed out on Machrihanish and Machrihanish Dunes epic!

Coffee/tea, bacon roll on arrival, golf and two course meal on Saturday at Machrihanish Dunes, B&B, golf and 3 course meal on Sunday at Machrihanish.

Saturday Â£50
Sunday Â£45
Hotel Â£30
Prize fund Â£15
Saturday sweep Â£5

Â£145.

Such good value that two Southerners have launched a cross border raid!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 1, 2010)

craw, why you so mean to me.


----------



## mulliganplus (Jan 8, 2011)

Prices are a little ridiculous and painful for me personally. I was thinking about a 4 ball costing Â£720 which is just painful to imagine. 

But then again, membership these days seems to be very high as well with a joining fee which seems to stem from the days when everyone lived in the same town for 70 years...


----------

